# Auswahl Windows 2012 Server



## Bossi80 (3. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute hätte da mal eine Frage da ich selber davon nicht all Zuviel Ahnung habe.
Wir sollen im Betrieb bei uns einen Windows Server aufstellen, nun soll ich mich laut chef schlau machen im Internet was das kostet.
Hier die Anforderungen,

----------------------------------------
CAQ-Server und Datenbank:
geplanter CAQ-Server: MS W2012 Server als VMware-Template
Datenbank: MS SQL Server 2012
Betriebssystem: MS W2012



RAM: empfohlen 8 GB RAM
CPU: AMD64 kompatibler Prozessor min. 2 GHz (empfohlen 4 Kerne)
Festplattenbedarf: C-Partition 60 GB, D-Partition 100 GB
(50 GB falls DB auf einem anderen Server läuft)
Bei einem virtuellen System beziehen sich die physikalischen Anforderungen auf das Hostsystem
Empfehlung: Raid-System (Level 1 und / oder Level 5) mit SAS oder SATA Festplatten

------------------------------------------------------------------

Wenn ich aber bei Google suche kommen da zig verschiedene Möglichkeiten.
Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen.
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## it-pro (15. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
je nachdem was Ihr im Betrieb genau mit diesem Server machen wollt (produktiv / demo / test) würde ich euch definitiv empfehlen, dass Betriebssystem auf einem RAID1 und die Datenbanken auf einem RAID5 laufen zu lassen. Dies ist meiner Ansicht nach der beste Kompromiss. 

Den Anforderungen nach würde ich den Preis für euer System auf ca. 1500€ schätzen. (Ohne Lizenzkosten für Windows Server 2012)

Viele Grüße


----------

